# Poll Request In Sports Forum



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Since we have new rules regarding non-A/V/DBS polls, I would like the following poll posted in the Sports forum:

If there is a baseball strike, which party is most to blame?

The Players
The Team Owners
Both parties are equally at fault.

Poll Duration: 15 days.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Done! 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6759


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Huh? No more non-DBS polls? Why did they take the Polling forum off? I guess I missed something while I was on vacation last week. That's too bad, I enjoyed the non-DBS polls.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kevin _
> *Huh? No more non-DBS polls? Why did they take the Polling forum off? I guess I missed something while I was on vacation last week. That's too bad, I enjoyed the non-DBS polls. *


Sorry about that Kevin. Some individuals decided to abuse the polling forum so it had to go. We will still accept some non-DBS related polls but they have to be sumitted to one of the admins or mods first.


----------

